# Citizenship application - Countries resided / visited - query



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am filling out citizenship by conferral application online. I am stuck at below question.

*Countries resided / visited*
_Since the age of 18, has the applicant lived or travelled outside of Australia?_

I am not sure how should I answer this question. When I turned 18 (a long time ago  ) I was living in Pakistan and I didn't have any Australian visa/PR. 

I received my grant in Nov 2014 and I did a validation trip to Australia in Dec 2014 (4 days visit only). I went back to Pakistan and stayed there for 3 months. In March 2015 I moved permanently to Australia. I have been living here since.


So my question is 
- Should I start my travel history from Dec 2014 (as this was my first trip to Australia)?
- Should I start my travel history from Nov 2014 ( as this is when I got my PR)?
- Or should I start my travel history since I turned 18 (even though I wasn't even on PR though)?

Thanks a lot,
Waseem


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

waseem_expat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling out citizenship by conferral application online. I am stuck at below question.
> 
> ...


You have to start your travel history since you turned 18

Cheers


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

NB said:


> You have to start your travel history since you turned 18
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB. 
When I turned 18, I was in Pakistan. Should I put this time as travel? e.g. 1 Jan 2000 (when I turned 18) to Dec 2014 (when I went to Australia)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

waseem_expat said:


> Thank you NB.
> When I turned 18, I was in Pakistan. Should I put this time as travel? e.g. 1 Jan 2000 (when I turned 18) to Dec 2014 (when I went to Australia)


1st jan 2000- xx-dec 2014 Pakistan
Xx dec 2014- xx-xxx xxxx Australia
And so on

I am presuming you did not leave your country even for a single day for any reason whatsoever between 2000-2014

Cheers


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

NB said:


> 1st jan 2000- xx-dec 2014 Pakistan
> Xx dec 2014- xx-xxx xxxx Australia
> And so on
> 
> ...


I did leave for UAE and England in between. But I kept it out to keep the question simple. My only confusion was whether to include living in Pakistan time or not.

Following your advice, my travel dates would look like as below.

1st Jan 2000 - 1st Jan 2012 - PAKISTAN
1st Jan 2012 - 10 Jan 2012 - AUE
10 Jan 2012 - 05 FEB 2013 - PAKISTAN
05 FEB 2013 - 15 FEB 2013 ENGLAND
15 FEB 2013 - 10 DEC 2014 PAKISTAN
10 DEC 2014 - XX-XX-XXXX AUSTRALIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

waseem_expat said:


> I did leave for UAE and England in between. But I kept it out to keep the question simple. My only confusion was whether to include living in Pakistan time or not.
> 
> Following your advice, my travel dates would look like as below.
> 
> ...


This is correct
Make sure that the dates are correct

Cheers


----------



## waseem_expat (Dec 21, 2012)

NB said:


> This is correct
> Make sure that the dates are correct
> 
> Cheers


yes, I will. Thank you


----------

